# Gig video, Trooper cover



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

We videoed the entire gig Saturday, to post on YouTube. 

Here's the first one. Our cover of Trooper, Boys in the bright white sports car. 

[video=youtube_share;jtmwAlMC2Fs]http://youtu.be/jtmwAlMC2Fs[/video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Awesome cover! One of my favorite songs. You sound tight! Great job. Nice vocals too!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Lola.

I'll pass it along to our singer. He does do a mean Air Guitar as well!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Not Iron Maiden??


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Budda said:


> Not Iron Maiden??



Naw, I'll leave that for the metalheads.


----------

